# my car loves the fall



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah, my car seems to be running a bit smother now that's a bit cooler outside:happy:.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

mine too. cooler IAT's are always nice.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Mine to. This car needs a better intercooler. With my gauge, air intake temps at idle are rediculous.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

If I remember correctly the Cruze also operates (coolant wise) at a higher temperature for fuel efficiency (bad for performance.) I think it is somewhere around like 220*F. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. So this may also be hampering it's performance too aside from just outside temperature.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Coolant temp does run in the 220-225 degree range. 

I have noticed that for the past couple days with the temps being in the low 60's, mine runs smoother and accelerates better as well...


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, Mine seems to have a little more pep too, but i wonder does that hurt or help the mpg's? Never owned a turbo before. - Dan


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Same. And I thought it was the Marvel Mystery Oil added to the gas!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Me too and I have a LS non turbo. Gas mileage seems to increase a little without all the heat and humidity esp in Cinti.


----------

